# Nikon D500 Flicker mode (alternate current lighting)



## astroNikon (Dec 23, 2016)

While I was taking closeup macro photos I noticed in the viewfinder, bottom right this "FLICKER" kept popping up.






The one thing I noticed when I was shooting in mixed light (flourescent, LED, quartz, incandescent - yes my workbench is the catch all for older and newer bulbs) was in the viewfinder the FLICKER.  Outside in sunlight there was no "FLICKER" in the viewfinder.

This is a feature of ONLY the D500 right now.  Yes, D5 shooters may have to wait for the D5S.

The Flicker feature is when the camera senses artificial alternate current lighting, and then syncs itself to the Flickering Frequency with the Shutter Release.  This should dramatically improve indoor sports where the lighting is often horrible.  This features improves the WhiteBalance results.  Colors are thus much improved without having to hassle so much in Post Processing.

Here's some articles about it
==> D500 TIPS - Flicker Reduction | Technical Solutions | Nikon Professional Services

about 1/3 the way down ==> I Shot with the Nikon D500. Here Are My Thoughts


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh crap.

Now I want one.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 23, 2016)

I had that flicker going on in my EVF in my fuji and thought I had this feature but then realized my eye lid was fluttering, oh what disappointment that was.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 23, 2016)

You have to be careful when using it for sports because when it's enabled it can delay the shutter


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh its a trickery flicker thing.Cant' you just flicker it off?


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 23, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Oh its a trickery flicker thing.Cant' you just flicker it off?


 
Yes you can shut it off


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes it has an on/off selection.  When going through each feature I kept it on without knowing what it was.  Then I saw in the viewfinder the FLICKER, which led to some investigation.   Time to read the manual from top to bottom see what else this does that I know nothing about.

I only use an SD card right now.  I assume with 4k video you need the speediness of the XQD card.  I'm sure that's stated someone in the manual.

I can't wait to get this thing on my telescope.  With the 1.5x I'll be at 9,000mm FOV.  The main reason I was looking at the D5500 for more limited uses.


----------



## Destin (Feb 15, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> You have to be careful when using it for sports because when it's enabled it can delay the shutter



Have you actually experienced this? I've seen the warning in the manual, but I've yet to experience it slowing the shutter.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 15, 2017)

D500 Manual info


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 15, 2017)

nikonusa information with examples
D500 TIPS - Flicker Reduction | Technical Solutions | Nikon Professional Services

It does list "release timing may be delayed" with the Flicker option on.  including this excerpt


> Depending on the light source, there may be a slight delay before the shutter is released. During burst shooting, the frame rate may slow or become erratic; in addition, the desired results may not be achieved if the frequency of the power supply changes during shooting.


----------

